# ماذا سيحدث لو اختفى البشر !!



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

ماذا سيحدث لو اختفى البشر !!

​ لنُحلِّق قليلا في عالم الخيال العلمي ونتخيل ماذا يمكن أن يحدث إذا  اختفى البشر فجأة وبدون أي مقدمات من على كوكب الأرض؟
تبدو الإجابة مريعة بالطبع، ولكن  .. هل هو أمر سيء بالفعل؟



التايمز اللندنية أجابت عن هذا السؤال برسم بياني طريف للغاية يظهر ماذا سيحدث إذا اختفى البشر، وأظن أنكم ستخرجون بعده باستنتاج أن أفضل ما يمكن أن يحدث لهذا الكوكب هو أن يختفي البشر بالفعل من عليه !!!



​

*في نفس اللحظة*  التي سيختفي فيها البشر، ستبدأ أغلب الكائنات المهددة بالانقراض بالعودة  إلى مستوياتها الطبيعية، و*بعد 24إلى 48 ساعة* سينتهي  التلوث الضوئي، و*بعد 3 شهور* سيبدأ التلوث الجوي في  الانخفاض، و*بعد 10 سنوات* سيختفي الميثان من الجو، و*بعد  20 سنة* ستزحف النباتات والغابات على القرى والطرق الريفية، و*بعد  50 سنة* سينتعش مخزون السمك في العالم ، وسينخفض معدل النترات  والملح في المياه  العذبة.

وفي الفترة *ما بين 50 إلى  100 سنة* من اختفاء البشر ستزحف الغابات والنباتات على المدن  والطرق، ثم ستنهار المباني الخشبية *بعد 100 سنة*، وفي خلال  الفترة *ما بين 100 إلى 200 سنة* ستنهار الجسور، و*بعد  200 سنة* ستنهار المباني الزجاجية والمعدنية، و*بعد 250 سنة* ستنهار السدود، و*بعد 500 سنة* سيعود المرجان  إلى معدلاته الطبيعية.
أما *بعد 1000 سنة* فستختفي معظم المباني المصنوعة من الأسمنت والحجارة  والطوب وستعود نسبة الكربون في الجو إلى معدلاتها الطبيعية ما قبل الثورة الصناعية،  وفي *خلال  50000 سنة* سيتحلل معظم الزجاج والبلاستيك الموجود على الكوكب، ثم *بعد  50000 سنة* ستختفي معظم آثار وجود الإنسان على  الأرض، ولكن ستبقى بعض المخلفات الكيماوية التي صنعها الإنسان، والتي  ستختفي *بعد 200000 سنة*، و ستبقى النفايات النووية مميتة  وموجودة لما يقارب الـ2 مليون سنة.




!!!!!!
​


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2010)

*ايه الشغل الجامد دة

طيب ايه رايك نبعت البشر لكوكب المشترى 2 مليون سنه

يرجعوا بعدها يلاقوا ارض نظيفه ههههههههه

موضوع جميل

تسلم الايادى​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ارووجة (20 مايو 2010)

خبر فظيع ههه
ئديش نحنا مؤزيين للطبيعة 
شكرا الك


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ايه الشغل الجامد دة
> 
> طيب ايه رايك نبعت البشر لكوكب المشترى 2 مليون سنه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه فكره حلوة تصدق

يلا بينااااااااا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مايو 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااااه للدرجه دى الانسان مبهدل الدنيا كده ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لتعب المحبه

موضوع رااائع جداااا


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

يعنى نعمل ايه انتحار جماعى 

خليها كده ملوثة حلوة هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مارووو للمعلومة الحلوة دى​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## *koki* (21 مايو 2010)

اممممممممممم
يعنى لو البشر ده هو احنا يعنى احنا اللى مفروض نمشى يعنى يلا بينا من هنا
و نرجع اللى كانوا فى الصومال يروحوا امريكا و اللى فى امريكا يروحوا الاردن و اللى فى مصر هيروحوا
المريخ لانهم هيضلوا الطريق
موضوع جميل اوى شكراااا ليك


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> خبر فظيع ههه
> ئديش نحنا مؤزيين للطبيعة
> شكرا الك



*yesss*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااه للدرجه دى الانسان مبهدل الدنيا كده ههههههههههههههههههه​*




*ههههههه واكتر كمان
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

ماذا يحدث لو اختفي البشر

يبقي احسن والله


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا لتعب المحبه
> 
> موضوع رااائع جداااا




*ثانكس مرورك يا باشا*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى نعمل ايه انتحار جماعى
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه خليها بسلاطتها بـ بابا غنوجها ياختى ههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اممممممممممم
> يعنى لو البشر ده هو احنا يعنى احنا اللى مفروض نمشى يعنى يلا بينا من هنا
> و نرجع اللى كانوا فى الصومال يروحوا امريكا و اللى فى امريكا يروحوا الاردن و اللى فى مصر هيروحوا
> المريخ لانهم هيضلوا الطريق
> موضوع جميل اوى شكراااا ليك



*هههههههههه انتى لخبطتى الكره الارضيه *​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ماذا يحدث لو اختفي البشر
> 
> يبقي احسن والله




*طيب يلا بينا هههههههه*​


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

عنجد الموضوع حلو 

لو  اختفينا مين حيكون محلنا ! 

وعليكي السلام اخي الكريم


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> عنجد الموضوع حلو
> 
> لو  اختفينا مين حيكون محلنا !
> 
> وعليكي السلام اخي الكريم




*ثانكس يا غاليه مروررررك*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

للرفع​


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل دة حايحصل لو كل البشر دى اختفت 
اينعم الانسان له عادات سيئة كتير بس برضه مفيد فى البيئة يعنى مش زى قلته ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالا
الواحد يمشى كويس وبلاش حكاية انقراض البشر دى جديده من نوعهااااااااااا
شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------

